# Installing FreeBSD 9.1 on PowerMacG4 QuickSilver: issues



## pds21676 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi,

I am trying to install FreeBSD on my PowerPCG4 QuickSilver (733 Mhz 1.5GB SDRAM). I have two partitions occupying partially the 80 GB disk drive, one for OS10.3 and other for OS 10.4 that I run daily. I would like to install FreeBSD and thus profit of a regular updated actual operating system in the machine.

I have downloaded a re*c*ent ISO from the ftp site and burned it to a CDROM. I boot my Mac with "C" and the firmware boots. However a message telling that no kernel is found.

I typed [cmd=]setenv boot-device cdrom[/cmd] and I get 
	
	



```
Error: stack underflow
```

What to do next?

Pedro


----------



## sossego (Apr 7, 2013)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=25266

Does that thread help any?


----------



## pds21676 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi.

Not really, and because I am booting from a CD-ROM that I have burned from an ISO file downloaded from the FTP server. I have burned it with OSX disk utilities burn feature. Do you suggest any trick to do it differently?

[CMD=]lsdev[/CMD] gives the same result:


```
OK lsdev
block devices:
net devices:
             net0:
OK
```

Best
Pedro


----------



## pds21676 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi 

I notice that the CD-ROM doesn't have any file in it. I have confirmed this both on OSX and Windows. I will re-download the file and burn it again, now in a windows machine using InfraRecorder. I will post the outcome.

Pedro


----------

